

Incubators don’t work - and it’s fine - ferongr
http://blog.finette.com/post/20869817721/incubators-dont-work-and-its-fine

======
ricardobeat
Maybe I'm wrong, but incubators aren't usually for-profit businesses. Most I
know are ran by universities or some kind of public fund.

